# Josh's Frogs ABG Mix?



## ibytencode (Mar 25, 2012)

It just says that you should wet the substrate before putting it in the Viv. My question is this, it looks like it is layered. Should I mix it or just dump it in trying to preserve the layers.

Thanks!


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

you should mix it


----------



## ibytencode (Mar 25, 2012)

Awesome, thanks. I thought so but it looked so nice all layered and such =)


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Definitely mix it. Saturate it really good, squeeze out the excess, and put it in the viv. If you put it in dry and try to mist it, it absorbs water "reluctantly" the first time. It will take you forever to moisten it in the viv.


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Usually when I get it, it goes in a 5 gallon bucket, add water and then mix. Seems to be the easiest way that I have figure out to do it.


----------



## ibytencode (Mar 25, 2012)

That sounds like a plan (the bucket idea). I just received my Mist King system as well in the mail so I'm going to make a few trips to the store, one to get distilled water the other to purchase a bucket for now until I finish my custom acrylic holding tank for my misting system. 

Thanks for the input.


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

Everyone's right...it's supposed to be mixed (and wetted)...but I just had to say that I think it would be totally hilarious to watch someone dumping it in AND trying to keep the layers in tact!


----------



## ibytencode (Mar 25, 2012)

WendySHall said:


> Everyone's right...it's supposed to be mixed (and wetted)...but I just had to say that I think it would be totally hilarious to watch someone dumping it in AND trying to keep the layers in tact!


Challenge accepted. You want images or video


----------



## J Teezy (Jan 25, 2012)

5 gallon bucket with a gallon of distilled water on hand is how i do it. Put the ABG in the bucket, pour in water and mix it up, add more water, mix, etc until its nice and damp. 5 gallon bucket also works nice for the reservoir for the mistking. like $3 for bucket and $1 for the lid at home depot, drill the hole, insert bulkhead, good to go.


----------



## itsott (Nov 25, 2010)

When i get abg in i pour water into the bag it came in until well saturated then add it to the viv.


----------

